# Pool repairs/paint



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Ok so I figure in my bid.. ran all the numbers. broke it all down for the association to review. This one I will have to rent the scaffold setup and have it delivered and picked up. no biggie .. So I decided it would be best to add the Material and Labor for primer and paint.. Called spectrum .. they suggested after all repairs were complete to use Bennie Moore primer, along with Bennie Moore eco spec sliver. Ok not too bad on the price.. 160 bucks per 5 gallons. and 67 bucks for 5 gals of primer. Sooo,,, I decide to check in and see what Squirrelly Bill or Williams ,, What ever the heck you want to call them.. had .. all they had was some high build and some fancy paint that did not compare to BM.and I can't recall the name of the paint they suggested,, besides I got tired of tryng to talk with the salesman and just hung up on him.. terrible.. never heard of ziinsser with mold guard. did not have anything with mold guard. Just wondering if anyone else has had problems with SW paint.. and Has anyone here used the BM eco spec silver..?? This will be the first time I have used the stuff,,, suppose to be the best paint to use for high moisture areas. http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe...0isNonSecure=true&_pageLabel=fc_productsspecs


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.painttalk.com/







:jester:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I ain't goin there....


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> I ain't goin there....


Not with a name like "betterdrywall"! Maybe try "superduperhumblepaintingguy"? :laughing:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I think Squirreily Bill would be a better SN,,

Just amazed at the low grade salesmen SW had. Just Happy to have a Drywall Hat ON! Besides I can read the info on a can of paint,, and so far it reads to be as good as apple pie,,

The cost may drive away a customer.. But hey I am only trying to bid a quality job. while providing the best. 
And they may taker a lower bid as well..

"Just put some of that there spackle on them their cracks and use that their paint, It's the cheapest and just as good!!" 
I don't do the Handyman bailout on a critical area such as an indoor pool.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Shoot workaholic a PM, or wait for him to come on line here, he will help you


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Use the Benny Moore, it is better paint. It usually costs a little more but, you get what you pay for.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Not a huge BM fan but the eco silver is pretty decent. Covers great, dries fast. Little pricey but you know what your getting. I used flowtrol to thin it down and lay down a little better. I used the zinzer bath paint last weekend and It made me a believer. 1 shot 1 kill going from off white to medium blue. Good stuff


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> I don't do the Handyman bailout on a critical area such as an indoor pool.


:thumbup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> :thumbup:


 Epoxy would be best, but some builders have to do it green. I just did a hotel pool area with it calling for a no voc paint. Ended up priming with SW preprite 200 and finishing with SW harmony (semi). if I were to do it over I would have went with BM for better millige and durablity. Tip. Before priming wipe away dust to from sheetrock with damp not wet sponge then back roll the hell out of it. If your gonna have any success it would start with the primer bonding to the rock. Let dry 24 hours minimum then stick sand with 150 grit. Give it some tooth then paint away. Cross your fingers there good ventilation.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, this is the type of discussion I was looking for.. with the exception of the Canadian sheephearders advice to go to paintalk.. Baaa,, Where the heck is those smilies when ya need them.. gotta go advance sometime. Anyway,, Boco, your right,, it will take some good prep work ,,, And durability is the key.. I wonder if they realize what actually got them in this situation in the first place??? Cheap builder, cheap drywall and paint. This is the main clubhouse for the addition. I think I would much rather deal with Benjamin Moore,


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> Thanks guys, this is the type of discussion I was looking for.. with the exception of the Canadian sheephearders advice to go to paintalk.. Baaa,, Where the heck is those smilies when ya need them.. gotta go advance sometime. Anyway,, Boco, your right,, it will take some good prep work ,,, And durability is the key.. I wonder if they realize what actually got them in this situation in the first place??? Cheap builder, cheap drywall and paint. This is the main clubhouse for the addition. I think I would much rather deal with Benjamin Moore,


Actually, you probably got a better and faster response here at DWT, than you would of at PT. I too would not want to go to PT to ask that question.Painters........baaaaaaaaaaaaaa:furious:

They had a April fools thread over there at PT. It read"SW buys out BM" so there's your answer


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Say 2Buck,, are painters sheep or goats????


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

SW's customer service sucks. I have not used the silver but it looks like a good product. What sheen is the finish?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> Say 2Buck,, are painters sheep or goats????


I wouldn't know,ask a kiwi
All I know painter-betterdrywall, Is I personally call them a bunch of Dorthy's , all they got to do is follow the yellow brick road the tapers left them


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> SW's customer service sucks. I have not used the silver but it looks like a good product. What sheen is the finish?


And that is the main reason for my OP. I actually hung up on the sales rep. after calling 2 different SW store's.
Spectrum was much more knowledgeable and helpful. Actually wanting to set me up with an account and buy there drywall material, and paint. 
Spectrum told me that it would have to be an eggshell finish.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I wouldn't know,ask a kiwi
> All I know painter-betterdrywall, Is I personally call them a bunch of Dorthy's , all they got to do is follow the yellow brick road the tapers left them


Thanks 2buck I'll ask ,, Because around here they look alittle inbreed.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> Thanks 2buck I'll ask ,, Because around here they look alittle inbreed.


Kiwi tourist :jester:


----------

